# VibroStep / Vibro Plate



## Petite

Anyone tried using these machines and get results? My local gym just got one in.
It claims you can "lose a dress size in 3 weeks" and "get an hour workout in 10 minutes"
I had a go on it (£3 for 10 minutes) and it was sooo strange. I could literally feel everything wobbling! :haha: I then had an hour workout afterwards (so if the claims are correct I had a two hour workout :happydance: haha)
It's probably a load of rubbish but has anyone used them as an addition to regular exercise and healthy eating and see results?


----------



## MrsRH

Petite said:


> Anyone tried using these machines and get results? My local gym just got one in.
> It claims you can* "lose a dress size in 3 weeks" and "get an hour workout in 10 minutes"*
> I had a go on it (£3 for 10 minutes) and it was sooo strange. I could literally feel everything wobbling! :haha: I then had an hour workout afterwards (so if the claims are correct I had a two hour workout :happydance: haha)
> It's probably a load of rubbish but has anyone used them as an addition to regular exercise and healthy eating and see results?

these headlines are a bit of a gimmick really and are praying on people wanting a quick fix.

They can help to tone muscle but if you have a layer of fat over the muscles, you wont be able to see them!!

There is no substitute foor good old fashioned sweaty exercise and healthy low fat diet
:thumbup::thumbup:
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Ive been using them for about 2 months now and i have noticed a difference, last time i checked id lost 5 inches in total from around my waist and hips, and i know its not rubbish because i wasnt dieting at all :lol:

I love it, i go x3 times a week :)


----------

